# Packaging a lotion bar in something other than a tin or tube



## awi (Oct 18, 2009)

I have several family and friends who I make the lotion bars for and have had several of them say they would prefer to just keep their tins the bars come in and re-use it that way it saves both of us money on the cost of the tin.  Now, does anyone have a great idea for something I can put them in to pass them out?  I already asked about the small zip style bags and that isn't a good idea....any other thoughts?  Maybe a small organza bag?  They sell them at my local Dollar General store, or would that also be a bad idea?  Just brainstorming and looking for suggestions.  The people on this site are so creative and have such great ideas!!!


----------



## ohsoap (Oct 18, 2009)

I got cake/candy foil from Michaels and just cut it to size.


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 18, 2009)

..


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 18, 2009)

Foil works well.


----------



## bombus (Oct 23, 2009)

I use the .75 ounce twist-up tubes. That way you don't have to handle them and get greasy hands. I like to apply lotion bar to my face and arms
before bed, and the tube works well.


----------

